# Lüfter immer auf 100%



## Paradize (27. September 2011)

*Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Moinsen,
ich hab mir jetzt neue Hardware zugelegt , dazu komplett neues Board , CPU , Ram und Grafikkarte. Dazu kamen dann noch nen Satz neue Gehäuselüfter + CPU Lüfter. Allerdings ist der Kram dermaßen laut das ich denke neben mir startet nen Flugzeug 

Kurz zur Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI P67A-C43
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3
Gehäuse Lüfter: 3x CoolerMaster SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED

Die Lüfer regeln sich nicht von alleine , auch der CPU Lüfter nicht. Alles läuft ständig auf 100% und ist einfach nur wahnsinnig laut. Selbst Speedfan brachte da keine große abhilfe. Habt ihr da eventuell ne Idee ? Die Lüfter sind natürlich auch am Mainboard angeschlossen.

Andere Sache ... der Be quiet Silent Wings USC soll ja ziemlich leise sein , lässt der sich auf den Scythe Katana 3 schrauben ? Von der größe wäre der ja auch 92mm. Bin echt kurz davor den Boxed Lüfter einzubaun , sonst dreh ich noch durch ^^

Ansonsten wollt ich mir noch andere Gehäuse Lüfter besorgen die auch wirklich leise sind , die CoolerMaster sind echt wahnsinnig laut , bräuchte dann welche in 120mm.

Sorry is grad etwas hastig geschrieben da ich jetzt noch zur Arbeit muss 

Danke euch


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Prüf erstmal die BIOS-Optionen. Die MSI-Boards haben eigentlich immer eine ganz passable Lüftersteuerung, bei Dir wahrscheinlich momentan deaktiviert oder auf maximaler Drehzahl konfiguriert ist.


----------



## Charcharias (27. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

wenn du keine probleme mit den temps bekommst kannst du ja auch einfach die lüfter mit nem 7V- oder 5V-Adapter drosseln


----------



## Paradize (27. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Sooooo..... hab im UEFI eingestellt das er den CPU nicht wärmer als 50°C sein soll. Jetzt surrt er nur ganz leise im Idle , fast kaum hörbar. Ist das ne annehmbare Temperatur ? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie warm die Teile werden dürfen (i5 2500K)

Die Gehäuselüfter hau ich raus , die Dinger sind übertrieben laut , selbst wenn sie nur mit 1000rpm laufen. Es lassen sich auch nur 2 Lüfter im UEFI regeln , der dritte rauscht mit schönen 25000rpm und nervt mich tierisch^^

Welche könnt ihr empfehlen die auch wirklich leise sind ? Ich bin zwar kein silentfreak aber im Idle will ich wirklich nur ein leises surren hören und kein Flugzeugstart. Bräuchte 120mm Lüfter.

Was mich trotzdem wundert ist das , dass Board 4 Lüfteranschlüsse besitzt (3Pin) sich im UEFI aber nur 2 einstellen lassen. Der rest surrt mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Müssen sich normalerweise nicht alle steuern lassen ?


----------



## Scooteria (27. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Super Gehäuselüfter sind die:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du kannst im Bios/UEFI durchaus auch 60°C als max.Wert einstellen dann regelt der CPU-Lüfter noch angenehmer!!!


----------



## Paradize (27. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Danke dir  Bin allerdings am überlegen ne Lüftersteuerung einzubauen und die Lüfter mit niedriger RPM laufen zu lassen

Im Idle ists jetzt schön ruhig , laut AIDA ist die Temperatur grad bei 45°C. Beim Zocken ists mir sowieso egal wie laut , da hab ich Headset auf


----------



## Timmynator (28. September 2011)

Ich würde es nochmal mit speedfan probieren. Damit kannst du die Lüfter bis zum Stillstand herunterregeln, dafür sollte die Bios/UEFI-Einstellung "Automatic" reichen.



> Was mich trotzdem wundert ist das , dass Board 4 Lüfteranschlüsse besitzt (3Pin) sich im UEFI aber nur 2 einstellen lassen.



Hier tippe ich darauf, dass die restlichen 3 Lüfter (neben der CPU) global als Gehäuselüfter geregelt werden, also keine unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen etc. vorgesehen sind. Quasi ein Ganz-oder-Garnicht-Ansatz.


----------



## Paradize (28. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter immer auf 100%*

Werds mal mit der Lüftersteuerung probieren , wenns immer noch zu laut sein sollte fliegen die Dinger halt raus


----------

